# Ryan Heise's competition page



## cmhardw (May 18, 2006)

Hey everyone,

For competitions for blindfolded cubing check out:
http://www.ryanheise.com/competitions

You can do 3x3x3, 4x4x4, or 5x5x5 each week.

Chris


----------

